# Is it weird my cat doesn't scratch?



## Purple Grant (Jun 10, 2012)

My cat (3y/o Male) *never* scratches, either in play or annoyance. He'll bat or grab with his paws. (His favourite move if he grumpy or boisterous is to grab your with his paws and pull you in to bite.) 
He will "kangaroo" with the back paws but never do a pure scratch.

Is that unusual? I always thought scratching was a basic cat instinct. (He's not declawed and sharpens them regularly).

Not that I'm complaining! I'm just curious.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Sharpening is a basic instinct - scratching isn't - he is just well socialised


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

My cat Tarka never, ever scratched or bit. He was a perfect gentleman. He was found lost and wandering in a garden at 8 weeks. I rescued him from CPL at 10 weeks (the norm back then), so I was lucky that he was so well socialised for such a youngster. He was an absolute dream.


----------



## catposts (May 15, 2012)

As long as he takes it out on his scratch posts instead of you then I shouldn't worry!
My two cats have never scratched in anger or play. ONe of them might scratch in panic but certainly not in malice. Some cats are just well socialised or perhaps more domesticated so don't feel the need?:thumbup1:


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

Our Mackenzie never scratches and does the same as yours but he really is the most easy going laid back boy going if he doesnt like something hell just get up and walk away in discust .


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Interesting question.I have often wondered about this.Meeko my Ragdoll ,history has been discussed on pf before, was not well socialised before I got him.He would bite,attacking randomly and I mean tear holes in your arms.I was at my wits end and had to ask for help from a behaviourist.Luckily between us we managed to turn him around and now he is fairly well balanced,not perfect but no longer a worry.All the time he was attacking he never,ever used his claws to attack with and still doesnt.He has never used his claws in a vicious way,but will rip hell out of his scratchers.


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Hamish is the opposite, He will grab and scratch, fingers, thumbs, birds. anything


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Neither of mine scratch, or have ever scratched. 

Hobbes will occasionally give a warning growl if I'm smooching him too much but that's the extent of it. 

Jazz is just the perfect gentleman - he doesn't even scratch in panic. I love that little man.


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

I have never had a cat that purely scratches...

Tibs is a biter and will bite you for almost anything (she has to be provoked and doesnt lash out randomly like if you walk past) once shes got hold of you she will grab your arm with her paws and kick like mad.

Elise is a mad thing and has mad moments where she attacks your feet, again she grabs hold of it, bites and kicks. 

Elsa I cant recall ever biting or scratching in the few months we have had her

Ginger is a big softy and has only ever bitten anybody because we hurt him. He bit me really hard once when I was a bit rough pulling sticky buds out of his tail.


----------

